
Homeland Security Wants to Subpoena Us Over a Clearly Hyperbolic Comment - xkiwi
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160506/10324634363/homeland-security-wants-to-subpoena-us-over-clearly-hyperbolic-techdirt-comment.shtml
======
rayiner
> We have told Homeland Security that we're willing to receive the subpoena
> and review it, but that based on what we know, we have serious First
> Amendment concerns about the request itself. Multiple Supreme Court cases,
> including Rankin v. McPherson and Watts v. United States have made it clear
> that people have a First Amendment right to say that they hope the President
> gets shot, let alone a law enforcement agent. It may be rude and
> uncomfortable, but if it is not an indication of a "true threat," then it is
> protected. And, as such, the idea of disclosing any information about
> someone who was clearly engaged in rhetorical hyperbole in an internet
> forum, likely leading to federal agents showing up at his or her door, is
> quite troubling to us.

This is a huge abuse by Homeland Security. There is clear-cut precedent here
protecting such speech. Hope the lawyers get this quashed.

------
xkiwi
My apologies. The is the URL link to the main artile:

[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160506/10324634363/homel...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160506/10324634363/homeland-
security-wants-to-subpoena-us-over-clearly-hyperbolic-techdirt-comment.shtml)

~~~
dang
OK, changed from
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160506/10324634363/homel...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160506/10324634363/homeland-
security-wants-to-subpoena-us-over-clearly-hyperbolic-techdirt-
comment.shtml#c709).

------
ikeboy
This links to a comment instead the main article.

